# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ادرس برای دانلود دلفی دات نت میخوام

## DataMaster

سلام
اگه ادرسی دارید که بتونم دلفی دات نت و بقیه اسباب و لوازم رو دانلود کنم خواهش می کنم  به بنده هم بدید . اگه برای asp.net هم ادرسی دارید ممنون میشم

----------


## arshia_

برای دانلود کردن دلفی حدود  700 مگابایت باید بگیری و برای ای اس پی هم حدود 4 گیگا بایت...
فکر نمی کنی بهتره سی دی اونو تهیه کنید...
البته اگر ایران نباشید که حق با شماست....

----------


## arshia_

> ساده مطمئن ارزان در فروشگاه برنامه نویس


 :wink:

----------


## DataMaster

شرمنده 
اصلا توی ایران نیستم که بخوام از فروشگاه سایت بخرم

----------


## Inprise

> اصلا توی ایران نیستم که بخوام از فروشگاه سایت بخرم


از کی تا حالا _شرکت البرز_ خارج از ایران هم شعبه زده که تو با اکانتهاش وصل میشی ؟

----------


## ali643

> اصلا توی ایران نیستم که بخوام از فروشگاه سایت بخرم


بابا خیلی ضایع کردی خودتو
مهندس خارجی هر وقت یه پست می کنی IP ذخیره میشه   :قهقهه:  
دروغ دروغ برا Inpy هم دروغ :mrgreen: 



> ز کی تا حالا شرکت البرز خارج از ایران هم شعبه زده که تو با اکانتهاش وصل میشی ؟


حال کردم زدی تو خال مهندس

----------


## hotice

سلام
اقا باحال بود. (:D) 
حال کردم.
اقا حالا که خارجی یک سر بزن بازار رضا یا اگه دور بود برو بورلند بگو اگه ندی میگم از ایران رایت شده برام بیارن  :lol: 
موفق باشی.  :)

----------

